# Uninvited Urban Exploration Exhibiiton



## Mars Lander (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all been soo busy lately Sshhhh.. and I have our Uninvited Exhibition on at the Turnpike Gallery in Leigh Lancashire if any of you lot around the NW pop in I will be there too on the desk from time to time, it runs from 14th Nov to 14th Dec Tuesday - Sat 9am - 5pm on Saturdays 9am - 3pm , it has large scale images and a 25 min video featuring clips of our explores.




Uninvited : Exhibition by Mars Lander, on Flickr


Here be the intro...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSfcB-qxpoc&feature=c4-overview&list=UUPLeMGivZyKrwaBI_srbfgw[/ame]

Best to you all on your respective explorations.​


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice one dude! well done!!!


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 16, 2013)

How marvellous! We'll be visiting pretty sharpish


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Nov 16, 2013)

I would love to have come by if i wasnt so far daaarn saarf.
Since meetin u at pye i have been back and checked all of your reports and all of your pics and vids are top draw!
Hope u get lots of visitors mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2013)

You need to tour it, too far for me  
Looks awesome, enjoy it


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2013)

I wont be able to make it, but I wish you all the best with it!


----------



## muppet (Nov 16, 2013)

I would but its a bit far .good luck though


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 17, 2013)

Good luck with this one dude,sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## antonymes (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll be there Mars!


----------



## jammy (Nov 17, 2013)

oooo,that looks ace, wish I was closer...


----------

